
Introducing Facebook Thoughts (Beta) - bicycleman
https://fbthoughts.github.io/
======
wu-ikkyu
>Law Enforcement - Detect people's intentions to commit crimes and prevent
them from ever happening.

>Privacy First - The Thoughts API gives developers access only to the thoughts
people have decided to share by sending them to the speech centers of their
brains.

Is this supposed to be a joke?

